# IC engine plans?? with no casting



## Drei (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Any one know from where I coluld buy or obtain any IC engine plans but without any casting. I am trying to find some for my second engine.... like a 2 cylinder in line or a 3 cylinder radial engine or what ever. Please help  :bow:

Deri


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 27, 2010)

Jerry Howels plans

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/

dick upshur plans

http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/
and here
http://www.john-tom.com/html/ICEngines.html
Tin


----------



## Jeff02 (Feb 27, 2010)

also try Bob Shores

http://www.bobshores.com/angels.html


----------



## black85vette (Feb 27, 2010)

Joe Webster;

http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/


----------

